# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  A flisnin ilirët shqip?

## Kreksi

Deshirat pêr të hasur në gjurmët e ndonjë shkrimi te vjetër në gjuhen ilire e qe mund te kuptohej edhe në shipen e sotme kurrë nuk është shuar qe nga Hahn e deri tek i madhi Qabej, i cili thoshte se një ditë ndoshta edhe një bujk një fshatar i 
thjështë më penden  apo pllugun e tij do te nxirrte  një shkrim te vjetër mbi ndonje guri apo rrasë dhe do te dokumentohej se me te vertete ne keto trojet e sotme te ballkanit ku flitet shqipja dikur kan jetuar edhe stergjysherit  e tyre ilirët, për këte jam i bindur"... thoshte Akademik Qabej i thoshte e dhe vajzes se tij Brikenes e cila në një Konferenc te mbajtur para disa muajsh në Paris e emocionuar me këtë rast foli per biografin, jeten dhe vepren e babait të saj ku ajo na rikojtoj momentet e fundit te kolosit historianit te gjuhes shqipe në pragë të ndrrimit të jetes...

Si deshmi e kohës ne ketë konferenc foli Pr. Remi Pernaska  si bashkohes i Qabejt dhe si bashkepunues i tij i ngushtë.

Kaluan disa muaj dhe nga kjo konferencë gjithnje me shkonte nder mend atje diku një fshatar ne ara  duke rrotulluar me pllug një rras guri me një mbishkrim...

Mirëpo kohë pas kohe mirresha me keto hulumtimet e perditshme edhe une si ai bukju ne ara, prore duke rrotulluar faqete librave te ndryshme një nga një thuaja se do ta gjeja ndoshta keshtu ate shkrim te famshem që e presim të gjithë !

Kisha leuar mjaftë libra te ndryshme me permbajtje historike per pelasget etrusket iliret e thrakast keta qe i ndoqa edhe pertej atlantikut dh i gjeta tek civiliimi Maja...
Pershtypje të veçant një dite mê la Historiani dhe gjeografi i famshëm danez, Konrad Malte Brune  i cili pershkruan mjaftë bukur ne nje volum te posaqem hollesishtë origjinen e shqiptarëve e sidomos interesimi per gjuhen shqipe  nê "Saktësia e historisë se popujve..."   liber qe  e kisha leuar disa here dhe mora shenime nê leter në një paragraf  teper interesant; " gjuha shqipe është me sigurinnjëra nder gjuhet me te vjetrate europes... dhe se ilirët ishin te paret e tyre"...
Malte Brune shtron shumë e shumë pyetje; nga erdhi kjo gjuhë kush ishin ata qe e flisnin më parë? 
Pse nuk u gjetë asnjë shkrim në kete gjuhen e vjeter ilire ?

Metutje autori citon edhe referancat e  një autori të vjeter grekë, Aristofanin i cili në komedin e tij te famshme "Zogjët" ai pershkruan saktesishtë fjalet e një Personazhi te tij barbar  te një  triballi i cili nuk di te flas greqishtë por shprehet në gjuhën e tij triballe...dhe Malte Brune thotë se veshtirë  është te deshifrohen keto dy tri fraza te shkurta por teper te rendesishme....

Ne  dijmi se triballet ishin pjestar i fiseve ilire, shtriheshin qe nga Danubi dhe kufizoheshin më Maqedonin dhe Dardanin, ne lindje me Thrakinë pra ishin ilirë por sypozohet se ishin edhe afer me thraket.

Mbetej tani te shfletohet Aristofani, autori grekë i shekullit V. për te cilin kemi krejtë pakë të dhena se kur dhe ku ka lindur, disa e qojne ne Egjinë e disa ne ishullin e Rodes mirêpo siaps qfaqjeve te tij te para ne Olimpiaden e 8O-të dhe te asaj 88-të  qe i bie ne vitin 427 para Krishti, mendohet se ai nuk i kishte ne kete kohe ende 30 vite qe sipas rregulalve te kohes, duhej patur me shumë se 30 vite pêr te shkruar njê pjes teatri... por  Aristofani  disa komedi te tij ia huazon disa artisteve te cilet e prezentojne kete qfqje ne emrin e tyre.

Aristofanit keto komedi i njihen më vonë me tituj te shumet si "babilionjenet"  e tjera mirëpo  njera qe ne na intereson në këtë rast është komedia me titull; "Zogjët"...!

Nuk po e pershkruaj te tere permbajtjen por ne te flitet për dy personazh atehnjen  te cilet  te meritur nga jeta e perditshme ne Athen dojn te ikin nga qyteti por te shendrrohen ne  zogjë dhe gjejne një tokë te largët diku ne veri te greqisë, ndoshta ne mes thrakis e maqedonisë ?

Por kryesorja ne kete komedi  Aristofani ve ne dukje një  personazh, një triballe i cili  nuk di te flasi fare gjuhen greke por shprehet ne gjuhen e popullit te tijë, "gjuhen tribale"  ne një sken ku tribali vjen para neptunit per ti blere dy qengja  qe kishte ndermen tua fali perendis se tyre dhe e paguan Neptunin me keto monedha ari...për dy qengja dhe ne momentin kur ky triballi ia jep keto monedha Neptunit ai shprehet keshtu ne gjuhën e tij;

Transkripcioni(pershkrimi) nr.1
1. Tribali: _- Saunaca bactaricrousa ?!_
    Herkul :i ngrysur:  thotë se di mirê të flasi...)

Poashtu edhe me tej menjehere tribali e thotë edhe këte fjalë;

Pershkrimi nr. 2
2. TRIBALLI: Nabaisatreu !?

Kjo fjali është më e veshtira se e para...

Deri ketu mund  te themi perpos keti  dialogu ne kete komedi te shkruar në leter nga një autor grekë, nuk hasim me ne asnjë shkrim ne asnjë rast tjeter  ku pershkruhet se paku nje fkalê apo dy te gjuhes se vjeter te ilirve apo te ketij fisi triballë.

A mund ti deshifrojmi ne sot këto dy tri fjalë ne shqipen e sotme ?

Kjo mundesi iu mbetet specialisteve te gjuhës shqipe, kerkuesve e hulumtuesve te ndryshëm duke krahasuar edhe tekste më te vjetra të Aristofanit të shkruara  në gjuhën e grqishtes  së vjetër dhe duke i analizuar keto tekste ndoshta do hasim ne një shkrim me afer te ketij te pershkruar nga greqishtja ne frengjishte qe per momentin është veshtir te percaktohemi me saktësi në keto fjalë të shprehura nga ky tribali por edhepse nuk  jam gjuhëtar me lejoni tua thëm mendimin tim; 

Nese e leojmi se bashku veprimin e perimin e tribalit i cili është duke numruar monedhat e arit për t'ia dhen Neptunit(personazhit tjeter) del se posa perfundon njehjen e monedhave ia dorzon Neptunit dhe i drejtohet me keto fjalë; 

Ne gjuhen frenge eshte e pershkruar keshtu por duhet pare edhe nga origjinali thash nga greqishtja dhe lusim te gjithe antaret e nderuar te na dalin ne ndihmë sidomos ata qe njohin greqishten dhe ta gjejne kete tekst ne menyre qe te mundohemi ta deshifrojm se bashku kete tekst;

+++SAUNACA BACTARICROUSA+++keshtu është teksti aktualishte i transkriptuar ne fr.

Por nese do tentonim ta  shkrujm në shqip del keshtu perafersishtë(e thash se duhet pare origjinali ne gr.)

=SANAKA BAKTARICRUZA=
Po si te tentonim tani ta ndajmi në  keto rrokje; 

    =SANA KA BA KTA RI KRRUZA =

SI shifet ketu ne rrokjen e parë mendoj se tribali thotë:

 -Qe, ba ket ari rruza ! ?

Nuk mundem të thëmë se jam i sigurt ne këtë zgjedhje por gjuhetaret ndoshta do kene mundesi ta deshifrojne ose më mirë më lehtë dhe me ndryshe se sa ky tentimi imi.

Mos te harrojmi se ne traditat e vjetra dikush qe jepte dikuj diçka ndonje dhurat apo çka do qoftë ushqim apo veshmbathje, para se ti japte ne dor i uronte tjetrit me fjalët; " merre këtë..;tu bëft tul e dhjam" ..."i shtjerresh keto kpuca" ose urime tjera qe per momentin spo me kujtohen...

Falemenderit në pjesmarrje dhe lirishtê secili mund te japi mendimin e tij.

shendet

P.S: ky shkrimme ka kushtuar 5 or..se paku..;mi keni borgj...shaka ! 





  [/U]

----------


## Kreksi

Me intervenimin e nje kolegut (Frank) qe me informoi,  ai  tani  propozon nje version te perafert si ketu poshtë :

Une e kom nje Mendim Tjeter per kete ndoshta pak me pa kuptushem po ndoshta ta jep mendimin tim.

1.  SAUNAKA BAKTARICRUZA= "Sa unaza ari baj cruzat" vetem se fjala "baktari" eshte perkthy mrapsht ne vend qe te jet.

    "Sa unaza ari bajn keto ruza" eshte berë  "Sa unaza baj ari cruzat"


2. NA BAISA TREU= Na bajn tre !

 per qka flitet ne te se dhe kjo eshte ne gjuhen Shqipe tersisht vetem per ata qe se kuptojne as pak shqipen.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Na sillni ca tekste ilire ne menyre qe te bejme dallimin. 
Jo fjale tek tuk , se seleksionime per te mbrojtur dicka e ben cdokush .

Ne fakt titullin e temes duhet ta perpiloje ndryshe.

A flasim ne ilirisht ?

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## kthetrat

> Me intervenimin e nje kolegut (Frank) qe me informoi,  ai  tani  propozon nje version te perafert si ketu poshtë :
> 
> Une e kom nje Mendim Tjeter per kete ndoshta pak me pa kuptushem po ndoshta ta jep mendimin tim.
> 
> 1.  SAUNAKA BAKTARICRUZA= "Sa unaza ari baj cruzat" vetem se fjala "baktari" eshte perkthy mrapsht ne vend qe te jet.
> 
>     "Sa unaza ari bajn keto ruza" eshte berë  "Sa unaza baj ari cruzat"
> 
> 
> ...


qeka dialekti i gegerishtes/?/ bajn  ..ruza

----------


## fegi

Gjuha e ilirëve  gjuhë e shqiptarëve


Nga NIKO STYLOS
Meqë kam lindur dhe jam rritur në Çamëri, që grekët e quajnë T(h)esproti, ndiej gëzim të veçantë të shkruaj për tema që lidhen me Iliria dhe ilirët. Në vitet e para të shkollimit tim, një nga pleqtë e ditur të vendit ku u rrita, mësues dhe poet satirik, si dhe diplomant në Shkollën dygjuhëshe të Manastirit të Lakasait, siç e quanin në kohën e sundimit turk, na thoshte se Iliria, sipas shkrimeve të grekëve të lashtë, ishte koloni e çamëve ose e t(h)esprotëve.
Kur u rrita dhe fillova të merresha me historinë e Çamërisë ose të T(h)esprotisë, në librin historik të Apollodorit e gjeta të shkruar këtë tekst, të cilin po e paraqes fjalë për fjalë:
Kadmi, bashkë me Harmoninë, braktis Tebën (Thevën, Thivën) dhe vjen te enkelejtë në një kohë që pësonin sulme prej ilirëve dhe morën një profeci, që ti besonin udhëheqjen Kadmit dhe Harmonisë nëse donin të fitonin. Dhe ata u bindën dhe i bënë prijës dhe fituan. Kështu Kadmi u bë mbret i ilirëve dhe lindi një djalë, Ilirin (Ilyrion). (Apoll. 3, V. 4).
Se ku gjendet vendi i enkelejve, sot nuk mund ta themi me siguri, se të vetmen gjë që dimë nga shkrimtarët e lashtë grekë, është se ishin banorë veriorë të T(h)esprotisë. Deri ku shtrihej në veri ky vend, është e panjohur, sepse të dhënat janë të ndryshme. Te Pausania (IV, 34) madje lexojmë se edhe lumi Aoos, domethënë lumi Vjosë, rridhte përmes truallit tesprotas. Personalisht besoj, edhe pse mund të ketë edhe ndonjë ndikim nga patriotizmi im çam, se ky popull më përpara nuk quhej ilir (Ιλλυριοί = Ilyrii), por e mori këtë emër nga mbreti i tyre Ilir (Ιλλυριόν= Ilyrion), bir i Kadmit dhe i Harmonisë.
Për gjuhën e mbretit Ilir, si dhe të mbretërisë së tij, duke marrë parasysh se i ati, Kadmi, ishte mbret i Tebës beotase, mund të them se ishte gjuha shqiptarëve, sepse në këtë vend edhe sot gjuha e banorëve të tij është gjuha shqipe.
Ngase kjo është një hipotezë dhe ngase shqiptarët e Greqisë, të quajtur arvanitas në greqisht, grekët i duan refugjatë të ardhur para disa shekujve nga Shqipëria, ndër ta edhe tebanët, e vetmja rrugë që mbetet për ta dëshmuar të vërtetën, sipas hipotezës së mësipërme, janë mbishkrimet e lashta të palexuara, që janë gjetur dhe gjenden vazhdimisht në vendet ku jetojnë ose kanë jetuar shqiptarët.
Këtu duhet të them, meqë mësimet i kam bërë në Greqi, edhe pse u privova nga mësimi gjuhës amtare, i falënderoj shumë grekët për formimin tim të mirë gjuhësor në gjuhën greke. Veçanërisht u jam mirënjohës për mësimin e greqishtes së lashtë, me të cilën mund të lexoj edhe tekste të lashta greke, në të cilat gjenden shumë të dhëna, që nuk janë përkthyer në greqishten e re. Këto të dhëna, që nuk përputhen  le të themi  me edukimin etnik grek.
Një nga ata libra është dhe libri i Dionisit nga Alikarnasi Arkeologji romake, në të cilin ndër të tjera për tirenejtë (Τυρρηνούς) ose etruskët (Ετρούσκους) e Italisë, shkuan:
Elaniku Lesbiasi mbështeste se tirenët (tirenejtë) më përpara quheshin pellazgë dhe morën këtë emër, ngaqë banonin në Itali. Lidhur me këtë Foronidi shkruan sa vijon: nga Pallazgu, ky mbret, dhe Menipi, bijë e Pineut, lindi Frastori, nga ai Amintori dhe prej tij Teutamidi dhe nga ai Nanai. Gjatë mbretërimit të tij, u ngritën pellazgët, që ishin nën grekët dhe duke ikur me anije nga lumi Spinit, në Gjirin Jonik, arritën në qytetin Krotonë në Mesdhe dhe duke u vërsulur prej andej ngritën Tirininë, siç quhet sot. (Dion. Al. Libri 1).
Duke u marrë dhjetëra vjet më parë me apominarët (mbetjet) e shkruar të etruskëve ose të tirinejve, të cilat jan më shumë se 11.000 mbishkrimesh, që studiues të shumtë evropianë kanë pohuar edhe në të shkuarën, se gjuha e tyre është shqipja, për të cilat jam i bindur se italianët dhe grekët jo thjesht nuk e duan leximin e tyre, por edhe e pengojnë me marifete të ndryshme dhe me truke shkencore. Në përpjekjen për ta pasqyruar shqiptimin e mirëfilltë të shumë shkronjave të panjohura, që i gjejmë në këto tekste dhe duke besuar se Tirenia dhe Iliria janë koloni tesprote, iu ktheva alfabeteve të mbijetuara në hapësirën e ilirëve, me ndihmën e të cilave arrita ta gjeja tingullin e mirëfilltë të disa shkronjave të panjohura etruske.
Që të bëhem edhe më i qartë, në foton vijuese, po e paraqes një tekst etrusk të shkruar në gur, që quhet guri i kufirit të Peruxhias:
Për shkak të ruatjes së origjinalitetit Shqipmedia ka vendosur që tekstin e plotë të dërguar nga autori Niko Stylos të shkarkoni në formatin PDF në linkun e meposhtëm.

http://www.shqipmedia.com/wp-content...-e-ILIRIVE.pdf

----------


## fegi

Enigma e Gjuhes shqipe.Kete Linkun.
http://eltonvarfishqip.blogspot.com/...rejardhje.html

----------


## Kreksi

> Me intervenimin e nje kolegut (Frank) qe me informoi,  ai  tani  propozon nje version te perafert si ketu poshtë :
> 
> Une e kom nje Mendim Tjeter per kete ndoshta pak me pa kuptushem po ndoshta ta jep mendimin tim.
> 
> 1.  SAUNAKA BAKTARICRUZA= "Sa unaza ari baj cruzat" vetem se fjala "baktari" eshte perkthy mrapsht ne vend qe te jet.
> 
>     "Sa unaza ari bajn keto ruza" eshte berë  "Sa unaza baj ari cruzat"
> 
> 
> ...


ketu eshte fjala per nje shkrim ne leter e jo per shkrime mbi gur !

----------


## kompakt

> Deshirat pêr të hasur në gjurmët e ndonjë shkrimi te vjetër në gjuhen ilire e qe mund te kuptohej edhe në shipen e sotme kurrë nuk është shuar qe nga Hahn e deri tek i madhi Qabej, i cili thoshte se një ditë ndoshta edhe një bujk një fshatar i 
> thjështë më penden  apo pllugun e tij do te nxirrte  një shkrim te vjetër mbi ndonje guri apo rrasë dhe do te dokumentohej se me te vertete ne keto trojet e sotme te ballkanit ku flitet shqipja dikur kan jetuar edhe stergjysherit  e tyre ilirët, për këte jam i bindur"... thoshte Akademik Qabej i thoshte e dhe vajzes se tij Brikenes e cila në një Konferenc te mbajtur para disa muajsh në Paris e emocionuar me këtë rast foli per biografin, jeten dhe vepren e babait të saj ku ajo na rikojtoj momentet e fundit te kolosit historianit te gjuhes shqipe në pragë të ndrrimit të jetes...
> 
> Si deshmi e kohës ne ketë konferenc foli Pr. Remi Pernaska  si bashkohes i Qabejt dhe si bashkepunues i tij i ngushtë.
> 
> Kaluan disa muaj dhe nga kjo konferencë gjithnje me shkonte nder mend atje diku një fshatar ne ara  duke rrotulluar me pllug një rras guri me një mbishkrim...
> 
> Mirëpo kohë pas kohe mirresha me keto hulumtimet e perditshme edhe une si ai bukju ne ara, prore duke rrotulluar faqete librave te ndryshme një nga një thuaja se do ta gjeja ndoshta keshtu ate shkrim te famshem që e presim të gjithë !
> 
> ...


I nderuar per ndihme drejtoju nikur -dardania antike ,ai mund te deshifroj sespe ai ka lansuar teorine per kombin dardane qe jeton ne Kosove.
 kalofsh mire.......................

----------


## land

nuk ka nje komb dardan, fise(tribu) po, ky qe paska "lansuar" teorine, duket qe qenka gdhe nga historia.

----------


## Kreksi

I nderuari  Kompakt, 
Ti thuash ketij NIKUR -dardania antike  ta gjemi njehere nje shkrim ilire e pastaj le te mirret edhe me kombesine dardane....

Absyrditeti nuk ka fund ..!

----------


## Kreksi

A mund te themi: Po, ilirët flisnin shqipë ?!

nga; Dardan Leka  2010-08-24 në orën 4:40.PD  per renesancen ilire

A flisnin ilirët shqip?



Deshirat pêr të hasur në gjurmët e ndonjë shkrimi te vjetër në gjuhen ilire e qe mund te kuptohej edhe në shipen e sotme kurrë nuk është shuar qe nga Hahn e deri tek i madhi Qabej, i cili thoshte se një ditë ndoshta edhe një bujk një fshatar ithjështë më penden apo pllugun e tij do te nxirrte një shkrim te vjetër mbi ndonje guri apo rrasë dhe do te dokumentohej se me te vertete ne keto trojet e sotme te ballkanit ku flitet shqipja dikur kan jetuar edhe stergjysherit e tyre ilirët, për këte jam i bindur"... thoshte Akademik Qabej i thoshte e dhe vajzes se tij Brikenes e cila në një Konferenc te mbajtur para disa muajsh në Paris e emocionuar me këtë rast foli per biografin, jeten dhe vepren e babait të saj ku ajo na rikojtoj momentet e fundit te kolosit historianit te gjuhes shqipe në pragë të ndrrimit të jetes...

Si deshmi e kohës ne ketë konferenc foli Pr. Remzi Pernaska si bashkohes i Qabejt dhe si bashkepunues i tij i ngushtë.

Kaluan disa muaj dhe nga kjo konferencë gjithnje me shkonte nder mend atje diku një fshatar ne ara duke rrotulluar me pllug një rras guri me një mbishkrim...

Mirëpo kohë pas kohe mirresha me keto hulumtimet e perditshme edhe une si ai bukju ne ara, prore duke rrotulluar faqete librave te ndryshme një nga një thuaja se do ta gjeja ndoshta keshtu ate shkrim te famshem që e presim të gjithë !

Kisha leuar mjaftë libra te ndryshme me permbajtje historike per pelasget etrusket iliret e thrakast keta qe i ndoqa edhe pertej atlantikut dh i gjeta tek civilzimi  Maja...Pershtypje të veçant një dite mê la Historiani dhe gjeografi i famshëm danez, Konrad Malte Brune i cili pershkruan mjaftë bukur ne nje volum te posaqem hollesishtë origjinen e shqiptarëve e sidomos interesimi per gjuhen shqipe nê "Saktësia e historisë se popujve..." liber qe e kisha leuar disa here dhe mora shenime nê leter në një paragraf teper interesant; " gjuha shqipe është me sigurinnjëra nder gjuhet me te vjetrate europes... dhe se ilirët ishin te paret e tyre"...Konrad Malte Brune shtron shumë e shumë pyetje; nga erdhi kjo gjuhë kush ishin ata qe e flisnin më parë?Pse nuk u gjetë asnjë shkrim në kete gjuhen e vjeter ilire ?

Metutje autori citon edhe referancat e një autori të vjeter grekë, Aristofanin i cili në komedin e tij te famshme "Zogjët" ai pershkruan saktesishtë fjalet e një Personazhi te tij barbar te një triballi i cili nuk di te flas greqishtë por shprehet në gjuhën e tij triballe...dhe Malte Brune thotë se veshtirë është te deshifrohen keto dy tri fraza te shkurta por teper te rendesishme....

Ne dijmi se triballet ishin pjestar i fiseve ilire, shtriheshin qe nga Danubi dhe kufizoheshin më Maqedonin dhe Dardanin, ne lindje me Thrakinë pra ishin ilirë por sypozohet se ishin edhe afer me thraket.

Mbetej tani te shfletohet Aristofani, autori grekë i shekullit V. për te cilin kemi krejtë pakë të dhena se kur dhe ku ka lindur, disa e qojne ne Egjinë e disa ne ishullin e Rodes mirêpo siaps qfaqjeve te tij te para ne Olimpiaden e 8O-të dhe te asaj 88-të qe i bie ne vitin 427 para Krishti, mendohet se ai nuk i kishte ne kete kohe ende 30 vite qe sipas rregulalve te kohes, duhej patur me shumë se 30 vite pêr te shkruar njê pjes teatri... por Aristofani disa komedi te tij ia huazon disa artisteve te cilet e prezentojne kete qfqje ne emrin e tyre.

Aristofanit keto komedi i njihen më vonë me tituj te shumet si "babilionjenet" e tjera mirëpo njera qe ne na intereson në këtë rast është komedia me titull; "Zogjët"...!

Nuk po e pershkruaj te tere permbajtjen por ne te flitet për dy personazh atehnjen te cilet te meritur nga jeta e perditshme ne Athen dojn te ikin nga qyteti por te shendrrohen ne zogjë dhe gjejne një tokë te largët diku ne veri te greqisë, ndoshta ne mes thrakis e maqedonisë ?

Por kryesorja ne kete komedi Aristofani ve ne dukje një personazh interesant, një triballe i cili nuk di te flasi fare gjuhen greke por shprehet ne gjuhen e popullit te tijë, "gjuhen triballe" ose ilire  ne një sken kuky  tribali vjen para Neptunit per ti blere dy qengja qe kishte ndermen tua fali perendis se tyre dhe e paguan Neptunin me keto monedha ari...për dy qengja dhe ne momentin kur ky triballi ia jep keto monedha Neptunit,  ai shprehet keshtu ne gjuhën e tij ilire;

Transkripcioni(pershkrimi)

nr.1;

Tribali: = Saunaca bactaricrousa ?

Poashtu edhe me tej menjehere tribali e thotë edhe këte fjalë;

Pershkrimi nr. 2.

TRIBALLI:= Nabaisatreu= !?

Kjo fjali është më e veshtira se e para..

Deri ketu mund te themi perpos keti dialogu ne kete komedi te shkruar në leter nga një autor grekë, nuk hasim me ne asnjë shkrim ne asnjë rast tjeter ku pershkruhet se paku nje fkalê apo dy te gjuhes se vjeter te ilirve apo te ketij fisi triballë.

A mund ti deshifrojmi ne sot këto dy tri fjalë ne shqipen e sotme ?

Kjo mundesi iu mbetet specialisteve te gjuhës shqipe, kerkuesve e hulumtuesve te ndryshëm duke krahasuar edhe tekste më te vjetra të Aristofanit të shkruara në gjuhën e grqishtes së vjetër dhe duke i analizuar keto tekste ndoshta do hasim ne një shkrim me afer te ketij te pershkruar nga greqishtja ne frengjishte qe per momentin është veshtir te percaktohemi me saktësi në keto fjalë të shprehura nga ky tribali por edhepse nuk jam gjuhëtar me lejoni tua thëm mendimin tim;

Nese e leojmi se bashku veprimin e perimin e tribalit i cili është duke numruar monedhat e arit për t'ia dhen Neptunit(personazhit tjeter) del se posa perfundon njehjen e monedhave ia dorzon Neptunit dhe i drejtohet me keto fjalë;

Ne gjuhen frenge eshte e pershkruar keshtu por duhet pare edhe nga origjinali thash nga greqishtja dhe lusim te gjithe antaret e nderuar te na dalin ne ndihmë sidomos ata qe njohin greqishten dhe ta gjejne kete tekst ne menyre qe te mundohemi ta deshifrojm se bashku kete tekst;

=== SAUNACA BACTARICROUSA=  keshtu është teksti aktualishte i transkriptuar ne fr.

Por nese do tentonim ta shkrujm në shqip del keshtu perafersishtë(e thash se duhet pare origjinali ne gr.)

===SAUNAKA BAKTARICRUZA====

Po nese do  te tentonim tani ta ndajmi në keto rrokje ?

=SA UNAKA  BA  KT AR  K RRUZA =?

Si shifet ketu ne rrokjen e parë mendoj se tribali thotë:

==Qe, ba ket ari rruza== ! ?

Nuk mundem të thëmë se jam i sigurt ne këtë zgjedhje por gjuhetarët apo cilido tjetër ndoshta do te kete  mundesi ta deshifrojne më lehtë dhe më ndryshe se sa ky tentimi imi.

Ne nderkohë po e vendosi edhe mendiminqe me erdhi nga Frank Hajdini i cili mendon se ky tekst është në gjuhën shqipe dhe mund te kuptohet keshtu;

Frank Hajdini:

Une e kom nje Mendim Tjeter per kete ndoshta pak me i  kuptushem,  po ta jep mendimin tim;

1. SAUNAKA BAKTARICRUZA=

="Sa unaza ari baj c ruzat" vetem se fjala "ba kt ari" eshte perkthyer  mrapsht ne vend qe te jet;

="Sa unaza ari bajn keto ruza" eshte berë = "Sa unaza baj ari cruzat"=

Kurse fjalia e dytë;

2. NA BAISA TREU

=Na bajn tre= !

Edhe kjo eshte ne gjuhen Shqipe tersisht vetem per ata qe se kuptojne as pak shqipen.

Pra për momentin nuk mund të themi "EUREKA"  !  por mendoj se një shkrim si ky siper meriton qe ti nenshtrohet specialisteve te gjuhes shqipe ku me siguri janë më te matur se ne ne deshifrimin e ketij teksti te rendesishëm.

Duke iu falemenderuar miqve tjere si  dhe perkrahjes qe vinin nga te gjitha anet, me në fund po japi reultatin perfundimtar te  ketij kerkimi gjuhësor intervenuan Frank Hajdini, Nikoll Shkreli; Lekë Pepkolaj dhe  Dardan Leka.

ketu poshtë po i japim edhe mendimet e tyre;

Nikoll Shkreli :
Shendet paç Lefter.

Une flas simbas mendimit tim ,sdon me than se jam ne drejtpor mendime.por kam deshir nese i lexoni e nepnje mendimin.Tek jem shumeqe merrena me kso punsh por a ka me dal ne drit ndonje dit qe me epranua bota? Zefi Dran...dee kishte postuar mram nje qe Rumunet thojn se Shqiptaret e ata jan tevetmit Ilir,por, mbasi bazua me Shqiptar dmth se thojn se Shqipja a maaferta e gjuhes,sepse edhe ata kan shume Shqip ne fjal. As per Greqishten nuk mendoj se eshte teresisht ILIRe  por e perzier me ILIre qe jan asimilua me perandorin e re qe ka ardh se bashku me Romaket e sot e quajn Grek. Fakti qe thom se shumica mos tana librat jan perkthye ne greqishten e sotme ose dikurshme sikur edhe "iliada", asnjë si kam lexua por ne te gjiha e kan; us  es  os  as is  ys  e ato s' jan grekja origjinale e as ILIRE por te perkthyera te tingellojn greke e me njato libra kemi  mbetur te bazohena me zberthye te verteten e per ata emrave te njerzve e qyteteve nuk ua besoj se jan te verteta si ua thojn por ndoshta afersisht, edhe datave ne do raste.

 Mendoj se Frank Hajdini e ka menimin ma te vlefshem(nese ato fjal ashtue kan kuptimin ne gjuhen qe pranohet sot per at gjuh ) edhe rrux  ose  rrunx  e perdorim per qingj qe eshte i rritshem qe ska pjell akpoma, por eshte e barçueme.



Dardan Leka:

Keto ishin fjalet  e shprehura nga pjestari i fisit ilirë, një tribal ;

Tribali: - Saunaca bactaricrousa ?

Tribali: -Nabaisatreu !?



‎"Sa unaza ari bajn keto ruza"  eshte berë gabimishte nga autori  siç e ceku  Frank ;"Sa unaza bajn ari cruzat"Pra  ketu keni te  plotë  te drejte i nderuari Nikolla, shumë me vend  êshtë kjo gjedhja juaj, e kam harruar edhe une kete fjalen tjeter per qingjat se mu aty jane dy qingja qe duhen flijohen ...Pra tani teksti merr kuptimin e duhur  qe mund te lexohet keshtu;=SA UNAZA ARI BAIN KTO RRUNZA= ?Deri ketu ska dyshim se ky tekst  i shkruar para  2400 vjete  është  i njejti si sot ne qe e flasim shqipen   por nese dikush tjeter ka nje propozim me te kjart le te urdhnoje te japi mendimin e tij, ju falemenderit te gjithe pjesmarresve  ! 

 

Tribali: SAUNACA BACTARICROUSA ? =SA  UNAZA  ARI  BAIN  KTO  RRUNXA ?



Tribali; NA BAISA TREU  ! = NA BAIN TRE !



Frank Hajdini;

Une u bazova ne Unaza ari se ne te gjitha gjuhet ne kohet e lashta nuk eshte thir Monedha ose Para se keto dy fjal jan fjal te reja kurse Unaza ari eshte fjala qe eshte per ta quajtur nje rumbullak ne ate kohe me fjalen Unaz Ari ose Argjent...i.Sa i perket Dialektit te kesaj fjale kjo fjal me shume ka dialekt dhe me shume anon nga Shqiptaret e Maqedonis te cilit dhe sot e folin gjuhen NABAINSATREU=Na baijn sa tre !



Nikoll Shkreli; Lekë,  fjala kje per ti bere Neptunit flijim, kurban e kurban jan bere ebehen edhe sot qingjat,  do te kesh lexua edhe ti neper ta e jo krejt e eke shkapercy arsyen e pyetjes sa kushtojn.

Edhe une se lexova krjet por njat pjes e lexova por edhe cka the ti e ka kuptimin por se jo nemenyren se pse kje pyetja se sa kushtojn, po mire e keni Frank e Leka.

Sa unaza ari bajn kto rrunxa ?  nuk po ik ma larg por njata qe e tha edhe Dardani...



Leke Pepkolaj; 

Behet fjale per "Rrunza " e jo rruza  kjo eshte e vertete !



Nikoll Shkreli;

 Sa rroza bejn kto rrunxa.sa unaza se edhe unaza eshte rrumbullak me bir ne te por kuptimi mas fjalve eshte Shqip edhe pik.



Frank Hajdini; 

Ashtu eshte behet fjal per nje shitje mes Dy personave me rendesi eshte kuptohet per qka eshte ka behet fjal ne gjuhen Shqipe.



Leke Pepkolaj;

  Rrunza eshte gjinia femerore mashkullore ben "rrunzak "



Nikoll Shkreli;

Lekë,  edhe ti ke drejt edhe Frank. Behet fjal per sa rroza  ose rrethearit ose unaza kushtojn qingjat. Se cilen te merresh ajo fjal rruza  e  ka kuptimin.



Frank Hajdini;

Po kjo ka marr fund kjo eshte kuptimi Final  dhe me rendesi eshteqe ne syrin e 5 personave bie  ne sy e njejta fjal e jo ndoj qka tjeter.



Lekë  Pepkolaj;

Rendesi ka qe e gjetem te sakten..më ne fund !



Shiko më shumë;



Pra deri me tani kemi arritur ne kete reultat  qe e shifni më siper qe si shifet nuk ka spjegim tjeter

se ky tekst i nxjerrur nga komedia e Aristofanit qe daton nga viti 427 para krishti  është një tekst i shkruar ne greqishte por i folur nga nje personazh me origjin ilire nga fisi i tribalve ku mund te perfundojmi lirishte qe shqiptaret jane autokton ne keto troje te Ballkanit   dhe se flisnin te njejten gjuhë qe edhe sotë e flasim ne pasardhesit e tyre shqiptaret dhe me kete rast mund te konfirmojmi pa kurrfare dyshimi se zigjiri iliro shqiptar nuk eshet asgjë tjeter vetem se ndrrimi i emrit te ketij populit nga te huajt nga ilirë ne Alban mirepo ne themel asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar qe prej mija vitesh ne keto troje ka jetuar dhe jeton i njejti popull  qe sote e flete gjuhen

shqipe moderne.



Pergatiti për  "renesancen ilire"  Dardan Leka

----------


## -BATO-

> NABAJSATREU
> 
> NA BAJSA TREU
> 
> Na bajn tre


Mendoj se kjo duhet ndarë kështu:

Nabaisatreu - Na bai sa treu. Na bajn sa treu(treshi).

Na bëjnë sa treshi.

.

----------


## Kreksi

Aristofani na dhuroi çelsat e gjuhes shqipe, se shpejti do ju sjellim edhe deshmi te tjera se u gjete me ne fund gjuha shqipe e shkruar para 2400 vite deh ate ne leter nga ky autor ne komedit e tij te njohura permes alfabetit greke por ne gjuhen shqipe, mendoj dhe kam bindjen se Aristofani ishte pjestar i ndonje fisi ilirë  dhe se bie poshte teza se gjoja tribalet ishin jo ilirë me kete zbulim.

shendet

----------


## *suada*

Teme me te vertet shume interesante. Shpresoj te postosh te dhena te tjera.

----------


## Fishtani1

Ja ku e keni faktin edhe ne gjuhen angleze ate qe e thote kreksi, ja libri i tij shikoni faqe nr 45:
http://books.google.com/books?id=hQu...page&q&f=false

----------


## D@mian

> Metutje autori citon edhe referancat e  një autori të vjeter grekë, Aristofanin i cili në komedin e tij te famshme "Zogjët" ai pershkruan saktesishtë fjalet e një Personazhi te tij barbar  te një  triballi i cili nuk di te flas greqishtë por shprehet në gjuhën e tij triballe...dhe Malte Brune thotë se veshtirë  është te deshifrohen keto dy tri fraza te shkurta por teper te rendesishme....
> 
> Ne  dijmi se triballet ishin pjestar i fiseve ilire, shtriheshin qe nga Danubi dhe kufizoheshin më Maqedonin dhe Dardanin, ne lindje me Thrakinë pra ishin ilirë por sypozohet se ishin edhe afer me thraket.
> 
> Mbetej tani te shfletohet Aristofani, autori grekë i shekullit V. për te cilin kemi krejtë pakë të dhena se kur dhe ku ka lindur, disa e qojne ne Egjinë e disa ne ishullin e Rodes mirêpo siaps qfaqjeve te tij te para ne Olimpiaden e 8O-të dhe te asaj 88-të  qe i bie ne vitin 427 para Krishti, mendohet se ai nuk i kishte ne kete kohe ende 30 vite qe sipas rregulalve te kohes, duhej patur me shumë se 30 vite pêr te shkruar njê pjes teatri... por  Aristofani  disa komedi te tij ia huazon disa artisteve te cilet e prezentojne kete qfqje ne emrin e tyre.
> 
> Aristofanit keto komedi i njihen më vonë me tituj te shumet si "babilionjenet"  e tjera mirëpo  njera qe ne na intereson në këtë rast është komedia me titull; "Zogjët"...!
> 
> Nuk po e pershkruaj te tere permbajtjen por ne te flitet për dy personazh atehnjen  te cilet  te meritur nga jeta e perditshme ne Athen dojn te ikin nga qyteti por te shendrrohen ne  zogjë dhe gjejne një tokë te largët diku ne veri te greqisë, ndoshta ne mes thrakis e maqedonisë ?
> ...


Personazhin fiktiv _Triballus_ Aristofani e ve te flase ne nje greqishte te cale dhe qesharake, si barbar (ne sensin antik te fjales) qe ishte, ne menyre qe te provokoje te qeshuren e audiences. Ka shume mundesi qe ato 2-3 fjale te jene ose ndonje greqishte e shtremberuar ose thjesht fjale pa kuptim (gibberish, qe i thone ketu ne US) gjoja ne gjuhen e Triballus-it. Nuk ka ndonje burim qe Aristofani dinte ndonje dialekt Ilir.

----------


## XH.GASHI

> Personazhin fiktiv _Triballus_ Aristofani e ve te flase ne nje greqishte te cale dhe qesharake, si barbar (ne sensin antik te fjales) qe ishte, ne menyre qe te provokoje te qeshuren e audiences. Ka shume mundesi qe ato 2-3 fjale te jene ose ndonje greqishte e shtremberuar ose thjesht fjale pa kuptim (gibberish, qe i thone ketu ne US) gjoja ne gjuhen e Triballus-it. Nuk ka ndonje burim qe Aristofani dinte ndonje dialekt Ilir.


Greket kan kjen gjithmone te cale dhe qesharak,po urdheroni ju transliterojeni shkrimin dhe mos u paraqit kaq naiv  ndaj mundit qe jep tjetri. Apo ju  ishet shikues ne audienc  e paske perjetuar dhe njofur me konkretisht autorin  i cili se spaksa dite gjuhen Yllire!!!!

 hahahaha

Kreksi fjalet  e triballit jane fjale Yllire dhe transliterimi juaj eshte shume i qelluar.

----------


## Kreksi

Une nuk jam gjuhëtar por vetem  se gjuetar, kam sjellur nja dy tri fjalë  te thenuna ne gjuhen ilire para 2400 vite...jo vetem kaq, kemi tek Aristofani edhe fjalë tjera shqipe...o e zemi se ajo me siper ishte fjale koti po kjo tjetra ?

Triballi: Callani corauna kai Megala Basiliene orinthi Paraditomi....

shqip sipas  antarit Frank=Kaloni ka ra-sh- Une-a- Te Megala (qe  ne gjuhen greke eshte Qytet Orinthi Paraditomi)...

Pra i nderuari dàmian, çka mendoni per kte proven e dytë edeh keto jane fjalë pa kuptim ??

----------


## illyrian rex

> Personazhin fiktiv _Triballus_ Aristofani e ve te flase ne nje greqishte te cale dhe qesharake, si barbar (ne sensin antik te fjales) qe ishte, *ne menyre qe te provokoje te qeshuren e audiences*. Ka shume mundesi qe ato 2-3 fjale te jene ose ndonje greqishte e shtremberuar ose thjesht fjale pa kuptim (gibberish, qe i thone ketu ne US) gjoja ne gjuhen e Triballus-it. Nuk ka ndonje burim qe Aristofani dinte ndonje dialekt Ilir.


As une nuk jam gjuhetar, por kunderargument me te lodhur se ky akoma nuk kam degju!!!

Kreksi, te pergezoj per vullnetin. Mos u luhat.

----------


## iliria e para

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=3337

----------

